# Christmas Bay Weekdays this Week



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Planning on spending 3-4 days this week on Christmas. Not sure which days or if I'll have openings on the boat yet. If you are free to go PM your contact info and I will let you know if I need someone.(May be short notice) 
I'll probably drift/wade with live bait, and do some gigging at nights.
I don't know this bay very well but plan on spending the time to learn it.
Knowledge of Christmas would be preferred.
I run a Carolina 198DLV
Will launch at Ernies

Freddie


----------



## CaptainJackGibson (Mar 6, 2013)

*Christmas Bay*

Make sure you dont get stuck when the tide falls, Christmas drains QUICK. I know some good spots for reds and flounder there. Let me know if you need 1 more. I can go any day but Tuesday.
Capt.Jack
28106196027


----------

